# Smoked Cheese First



## socal mesmoker (Nov 18, 2014)

After finally opening my MES to do a test run on a smoke turkey last month , I tried my hand at Smoking cheese after reading the ever so informational and very useful thread by Mr. T (http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/123130/mr-ts-smoked-cheese-from-go-to-show-w-q-view) in addition to some PM's with Mr. T himself.  I didn't want to mess with the mailbox mod (_yet), _so i purchased the cold smoke attachment for the MES and with information at the ready and armed with some store bought cheeses, I dove into it.  All of the cheeses were smoked for 3 1/2 hours using Smokehouse Applewood chips, with rack rotations every hour for the first 3 hours and a cheese flip at the 1 hour 45 minute mark.  I made a little notebook with my ambient and internal temperatures every half hour throughout the process.  I also let the cheeses dry out overnight in zip locks, but didn't see the fine print about leaving a small opening during this process so there was alot of condensation the next morning.  I remedied that by removing from the zip locks and drying in the open with a small fan for 2 hours. Lesson learned for the next go round.  I also had my unopened vacuum sealer that I was going to use after my tuna fishing trips, but have another use for it now.  Here are my pictures....Happy Smoking!!

Cheese in play  (Sharp Cheddar, Mozzarella, and Gouda)













20141115_072009.jpg



__ socal mesmoker
__ Nov 18, 2014






Portioned out and on the racks for smoking.  I tried different sizes to see how they would handle the smoke and will be aging the various sizes for different lengths of time to include in my notebook.













20141115_073615.jpg



__ socal mesmoker
__ Nov 18, 2014






In the Smoker













20141115_074401.jpg



__ socal mesmoker
__ Nov 18, 2014






Drying out in the zip locks  (Remember to leave only a small opening to reduce condensation)













20141115_154735.jpg



__ socal mesmoker
__ Nov 18, 2014






Vacuum sealed, labeled, and ready for refrigerator aging.













20141116_113949.jpg



__ socal mesmoker
__ Nov 18, 2014






I think the more information you have when smoking cheese, the better you will be.  I will be doing some more cheeses next month because I know these will be going fast!  Thanks again Tom (Mr. T) for your thread and information.

Shed


----------



## darwin101 (Nov 18, 2014)

Looks like you're off to a good start, and a full fridge. I didn't think to try mozzarella.


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 18, 2014)

Smoked mozz is what I smoke the most.

You will love cold smoking stuff.

I use the amnps in my mes.


----------



## wade (Nov 19, 2014)

I see that you have the pizza style mozzarella there but the fresh mozzarella also smokes well and looks very rustic when served on the cheese board. Drain off the liquid and then bind each ball with some string. Allow to drain in the fridge for 24 hours before smoking













Mozzarella.jpg



__ wade
__ Nov 19, 2014






They get a lovely colour when smoked and a firmer texture.


----------



## themule69 (Nov 19, 2014)

It looks very good. One thing you might do for your next cheese smoke is to remove the red rind.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## wade (Nov 19, 2014)

themule69 said:


> It looks very good. One thing you might do for your next cheese smoke is to remove the red rind.


I think leaving a little of the red rind on helps to preserve some of the original character of the cheese. Yes it will prevent some smoke penetration however providing the rind only covers a relatively small percentage of the cheese surface area it should not inhibit too much flavour.


----------



## ameskimo1 (Nov 19, 2014)

Smoked Mozzarella is outstanding - especially served up on a pizza.

This fall I've been using bourbon barrel and peach or bourbon barrel and cherry; on cheddar I can't smoke it fast enough and folks are practically buying it right out of my smoker. I keep reminding them to let it rest a few weeks. Looks like I'll be busy smoking for several weekends!

For my tastes I think provolone needs a little heartier smoke than the fruit woods but so far no one has complained.


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Nov 19, 2014)

I seriously need to smoke some cheese, and I think I'll be doing that this weekend now. It's become might night time snack to have a small slice of cheese while sitting on the couch with the wife. I think I would enjoy having some of it as smoked. Thanks for the reminder and it looks great!


----------



## 1finder (Nov 20, 2014)

Throw on some mozzarella string cheese next cheese smoke. Did it once as experiment and now it's a full rack. Apple/pecan smoke works for me, you can cut it up like snack sticks & serve on platter w/ smoked sausages and other cheeses.

Good luck!!


----------



## socal mesmoker (Nov 20, 2014)

Thanks for the responses and the advice.  Yes, i  would love to do some fresh mozzarella for the next go round.  I think my son would love to have some smoked mozzarella string cheese in his lunch box for school.  Maybe that will get him to be the envy of the lunch crowd.

I didn't know if I should have removed the red wax rind or not, but thought that it wouldn't be harmful to leave it on.  I will try it without the wax next time to see how it turns out.  I'll log it into my notebook for future reference as well.

I couldn't wait and opened up one of the smaller stick packages to try last night and the smoke flavor mellowed out even though it's only been 5 days since it was out of the smoker.  Yes, we couldn't resist!  Can't wait until Thanksgiving to have the family try some out to see how they like it.  I definitely am looking into buying some more cheese to smoke while the temperatures are favorable.  At this rate, I might have to get a mini-fridge just for the smoked cheese!!

Thanks again for all of your responses!!

Shed


----------



## themule69 (Nov 20, 2014)

SoCal MESmoker said:


> Thanks for the responses and the advice.  Yes, i  would love to do some fresh mozzarella for the next go round.  I think my son would love to have some smoked mozzarella string cheese in his lunch box for school.  Maybe that will get him to be the envy of the lunch crowd.
> 
> I didn't know if I should have removed the red wax rind or not, but thought that it wouldn't be harmful to leave it on.  I will try it without the wax next time to see how it turns out.  I'll log it into my notebook for future reference as well.
> 
> ...


A project fridge is a good idea.













20140328_161753.jpg



__ themule69
__ Mar 28, 2014


















20140328_161744.jpg



__ themule69
__ Mar 28, 2014






Smoked cheese makes a great gift.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## wade (Nov 20, 2014)

themule69 said:


> A project fridge is a good idea.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A separate project fridge is essential as it helps preserve marital harmony


----------



## mr t 59874 (Nov 26, 2014)

Shed, good work, everything looks really good.  If you remove wax from cheese prior to smoking or consuming, save the wax.  Cheese wax can be used over and over.

Looks like Mule has a pretty a pretty good batch going on there.

I'll bet Wade has a pretty good selection of cheeses where he lives. 

Enjoy your cheese,

Tom


----------



## eman (Nov 27, 2014)

Smoke some mozzarella  slice into 3/4 x 3/4 x 4 " pieces. use this to make fried cheese sticks. Yummm.


----------



## socal mesmoker (Dec 2, 2014)

Thanks guys!  Yes, having a little project cheese fridge will definitely save room in the regular one and keep the boss happy.  I think I might buy a little wine cooler/fridge so i can store cheese and wine...proverbial kill two birds with one stone.

Have any of you tried smoking the cheese cubes that you could get at the store, like these? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I was thinking about that to serve at parties and have other uses for the block cheese. I've been given the idea to smoke string cheese, but how about cheese cubes?  I would imagine it would be the same.

Tom, Thanks for the advice on the cheese wax.  I haven't opened up the Gouda just yet, but I'll be sure to save the wax as I didn't think that it could be reused.  How would i go about re-using since I've never done that before?


----------



## mr t 59874 (Dec 2, 2014)

SoCal MESmoker said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> Have any of you tried smoking the cheese cubes that you could get at the store, like these?  I was thinking about that to serve at parties and have other uses for the block cheese. I've been given the idea to smoke string cheese, but how about cheese cubes?  I would imagine it would be the same.
> 
> Tom, Thanks for the advice on the cheese wax.  I haven't opened up the Gouda just yet, but I'll be sure to save the wax as I didn't think that it could be reused.  How would i go about re-using since I've never done that before?


The cubes should work fine.

Scrape the cheese from the wax, I use a butter knife.  Store with your other wax and when ready to use, simply melt with the other wax.

Tom


----------

